# Haircuts To Flatter Your Face Shape



## daer0n (Jun 28, 2007)

*Heart Shaped Faces*





You may covet your favorite celeb's hairstyle, but if the 'do doesn't fit your face shape, you're likely to be disappointed. Hence, FABSUGAR's four-part series on the haircuts that best flatter your face. This week's installment: heart-shaped faces.
If you were FABulous enough to be born with a heart-shaped face, then you've got it pretty easy. The structureâ€”shared by Katie Holmes, Jennifer Lopez, and Reese Witherspoon (above)â€”is the most versatile, so most cuts are guaranteed to look great on you. For the coifs most likely to complement your face,

Use side-swept or longer bangs to draw attention to your eyes and fantastic cheekbones.
If you prefer short hair, ask your stylist to keep the top layers long, so they fall right below your jawline.
For long hair, wavy layers that fall by your cheeks will also look stunning.
Since your most prominent feature is your chin, be sure to watch out for blunt-cut bangs and excessively choppy layers.
*Round Faces*




You may covet your favorite celeb's hairstyle, but if the 'do doesn't fit your face shape, you're likely to be disappointed. Hence, FABSUGAR's four-part series on the haircuts that best flatter your face. Welcome back for our second installment: *round faces*. (To read last week's advice on heart-shaped faces, click here.)
If you have a full, round face, you share your facial structure with *Gwyneth Paltrow*, Oprah Winfrey, Kate Bosworth, Cameron Diaz, and Catherine Zeta-Jones. The shape is characterized by a round chin and lack of sharp angles. Round faces tend to be wider at the cheeks, with softer shaping along the jawline and forehead. Round faces need balance, which can be achieved with hairstyles that make the face appear longer.
The best styles for your face shape are ones that drape below your jawline and add a little volume on top of the head, like Gwyneth's above. For more coifs most likely to complement your face, 
Soft, long layers are also pretty because they the appearance of a longer and slimmer face. The layers also reduce bulk and heaviness from the sides.




Bangs are flattering, but keep them long or side-swept. Go for wispy and tapered ends to de-emphasize the roundness of your face.




Try and stay away from blunt cuts if you have short hair. These only emphasize your round face.
Also, invest in a great boar's hair brush to keep your locks tamed. I suggest the *Mason Pearson Handy All Boar Bristle Hair Brush*, available here for $146. 




*Long Oval Faces*




You may covet your favorite celeb's hairstyle, but if the 'do doesn't fit your face shape, you're likely to be disappointed. Hence, Fabsugar's four-part series on the haircuts that best flatter your face. Welcome back for our third installment: *oval faces*. To read last week's advice on round faces, click here.
If you were born with an oblong or oval-shaped face, you share your facial structure with *Sarah Jessica Parker*, Kate Hudson, Jessica Alba, and Jada Pinkett Smith. This extremely versatile face shape allows you to pull off almost any look: short, long, straight or wavy. It's not so much the length you choose that matters; it's more about the feature you want to emphasize. If it's your cheekbones, for instance, try layering chin-length hair so that it falls right at your cheeks and chin, like SJP's at left. This will create the illusion of width, which waves and curls will only emphasize.




If you want to draw attention to your lips and chin, try a choppy bob or a shoulder-skimming straight shag. For other styling ideas,
To emphasize your shoulders and neck, you'll want longer hair that falls below your collarbone. Make sure to cut your hair in long layers, especially around your face.




Long bangs are also great for you because they create more width to your longer face.




The only style that you'll really want to avoid is super-short layers on the top of your head. This style isn't the most flattering and will make your face appear too long. If your hair is really thick and curly, try to stay away from a blunt bob or you may end up looking like a pyramid.
*Square Faces*




You may covet your favorite celeb's hairstyle, but if the 'do doesn't fit your face shape, you're likely to be disappointed. Hence, Fabsugar's four-part series on the haircuts that best flatter your face. Welcome back to our fourth and final installment: *square faces*. To read last week's advice on oblong and oval faces, click here.
If you have a square-shaped face, you share your facial structure with *Demi Moore*, Mandy Moore, Sandra Bullock, and Rosario Dawson. Having a square face means that you have a wide hairline and an equally wide, angular jaw. The goal with a square face is to soften your hairline with cuts that incorporate bangs, layers, and your hair's natural texture. 
It also means that you have lots of flexibility in the choosing which length you want to wear your hair. Almost any length is flattering. For example, you could try a long, sleek style with layers that start at the jawline and continue downward, like Demi's above. Or, you could just as easily go for a short and spiky cut with choppy ends. 




For more looks to try,
Another option is to try wearing your hair in loose layery waves.




Keep in mind that single-length bobs and straight-across bangs aren't great looks for you. They will just make your face look more square. Or, you can always throw in the towel altogether and opt for Demi's G.I. Jane buzzcut look.




Source and Source


----------



## Aprill (Jun 28, 2007)

Also, there is this one :

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...uts-56758.html


----------



## kellyxjelley (Jun 28, 2007)

any hair flatters oval faces=)


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice thread, it's never easy finding the right haircut. And might I add that is a stunning picture of Reese.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Jun 28, 2007)

i can't decide if my face is more heart shape or roundish. look at my pic and give me an opinion? thx.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jun 28, 2007)

Great post. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kemper (Jun 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kellyxjelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif any hair flatters oval faces=) *So long as its a good colour and style!



**
*


----------



## daer0n (Jun 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *melpaganlibran* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i can't decide if my face is more heart shape or roundish. look at my pic and give me an opinion? thx. I think your face looks more like Sarah Jessica's in your profile pic, sorta like in this picture:


----------



## MindySue (Jun 28, 2007)

love that SJP hair


----------



## Bexy (Jun 28, 2007)

I can not ever decide what shape mine is either. Can you tell from my pic in my av?


----------



## daer0n (Jun 28, 2007)

Bexy, from what i see in your avatar pic, it looks more like heart shaped to me, kinda hard to tell, it kinda looks oval to me as well, so i believe it might be in between those two


----------



## Bexy (Jun 28, 2007)

Thank you.


----------

